# Нестабильность после операции



## Olgakalt (13 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день, хотелось бы спросить совета! 
У меня была операция по удалению опухоли в пояснично -крестцовом отделе, ламинэктомия всего отдела, так как опухоль была очень большая. Фиксацию не делали. Врач сказал что со временем возникнет нестабильность позвонков, по срокам точно ничего не сказал. Меня интересует такой вопрос: На сколько возможно вести полноценный образ жизни с такой "особенностью" как ламинэктомия? Через какое время возможно проявление нестабильности? Возможно ли избежать нестабильности в дальнейшем с помощью ЛФК и занятий спортом? Если да, то какие упражнения лучше для ежедневных занятий?


----------

